# Painting Trim for Entire House



## Redmonte (May 7, 2020)

Hi, I am painting all the trim for my house and looking at options between BM and SW. Doors, crown, base, window jambs, craftsman style trim. All of the trim is being painted white and I would prefer a eggshell or satin finish, nothing too glossy.

I have used BM advance and proclassic in the past but I was wondering if there is anything else I should be looking at. I have read quite a few of the posts on here from recent years and I have seen mention of BM Impervo and SW Solo but I have not used either. I worry about using advance because of the dry times, I will be painting these in my garage so I cant really control the environment a lot. I have had issues with advance dry times in the past and I have also been disappointed in the hide from proclassic a few times. All of it will be sprayed with an airless and I will most likely be using BIN for primer.

What are my best options from BM or SW?

Thanks


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks for posting on _PaintTalk.com._ The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site.www.DIYChatroom.com 

_PaintTalk.com_ is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at _DIYChatroom.com_ and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of _DIYChatroom.com_ you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php .

This thread is now closed.


----------

